# Looking for a school



## pmasters (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello everybody - I was wondering if anyone here could provide me with some information. I am looking for a good culinary arts programs in the NC Triad area (Greensboro, High Point, Winston-Salem). I already have a four year degree, so I don't need to go through a full liberal arts program again (not to mention that I can't afford it). What I'm looking for is to become a part-time student at a good institution in my area. Thanks so much....


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

This might help:http://www.education-online-search.c...ry_schools/_nc
if not search the web under North Carolina Culinary Arts Schools there are more.


----------

